# Rank The Brandenburg Concertos



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The same idea as that Beethoven symphony thread. Rank in order of your favourite to least favourite. Mine would be:

5
6
4
2
1
3

And for an extra challenge, why not rank each individual movement too? 

5 I
5 II
6 I
4 III
5 III
6 III
1 II
4 I
2 III
2 I
1 III
6 II
3 III
3 I
1 I
2 II
4 II
3 II (cadenza)
1 IV


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

4
5
6
2
1
3


----------



## SAKO (Jul 27, 2012)

Time to dig out my copy and study.

Interesting to see you both marked number 3 in last position. Isn't that perhaps a case of boredom through too much familiarity; thanks to TV, another famous piece done to death?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

SAKO said:


> Time to dig out my copy and study.
> 
> Interesting to see you both marked number 3 in last position. Isn't that perhaps a case of boredom through too much familiarity; thanks to TV, another famous piece done to death?


Yes...................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SAKO said:


> Time to dig out my copy and study.
> 
> Interesting to see you both marked number 3 in last position. Isn't that perhaps a case of boredom through too much familiarity; thanks to TV, another famous piece done to death?


What? Is it the most famous one? I just don't like it as much as the rest. Sometimes I prefer it to no. 1 though.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

5
4
2
6
3
1


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

6
2
3
5
4
1


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Number 4 is my favorite. Particularly the third movement.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

5
2
3
6
1
4


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

6
5
4
3
2
1

No jokes.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

3
4
5
2
1
6

each by a long way


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

2
3
4
5
1
6


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

The sixth. It is impressive that with so few instrumentation the overall oeuvre is monumental.

After the sixth, then the fifth. It has a very down to earth taste that touches the edge of Jazz performance for the keyboard.

After them, the rest is equal excellent.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

3 and 2 are my favorites. I like the rest equally.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

tdc said:


> 3 and 2 are my favorites. I like the rest equally.


I was the exact same up until recently. I then listened to this performance of 5 and something just clicked inside me:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Olias said:


> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> ...


The god of violas clearly does not favor you.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1.) The Brandenburg Concerti
2.) The Brandenburg Concerti
3.) The Brandenburg Concerti
4.) The Brandenburg Concerti
5.) The Brandenburg Concerti
6.) The Brandenburg Concerti


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

5
2
4
1
6
3


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Favourite is concerto #3, #5, #1, #7, #4, #2, #6, #8, #9.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Favourite is concerto #3, #5, #1, *#7*, #4, #2, #6, *#8*, *#9*.


Did I miss something.........


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

5 contains some great music, but it just goes on too long for me. No amount of familiarity with 3 can ruin it for me - it's the only one I can listen to through completely without having my mind wander.

For me:

3
2
4
6
5
1


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

#3, #6, #5, #2, #4, #1


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

5 - I adore the interaction between the violin/flute/harpsichord
6 - the two violas being the highest-pitched instruments in the concerto makes for an amazing sound
3 - strings strings strings strings strings!
4 - violin and recorders, what's not to like?
1/2 - I'm less fond of the first two (not a huge fan of Baroque brass) - but I'm not sure which one I'd rate above the other


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

5. Simply magnificent. 
3. Overplayed, who cares if the music is sublime
4. 
2. 
1. If only because I feel it is the only one that fails in the finale department. 
6. It is still growing on me after so many years. It is still the last.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

What about each movement, people?


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Using my ranking system of 1-5 points.

These rankings are based on the performance of the _*Freiburg Baroque Orchestra*_.
Since the 3rd only had two movements, i based my total scores for each concerto
off the strongest 2 movements.

1st: 3, 3.5, 2.5, 2 _total: 6.5_
The adagio was definitely the strongest here. Couldn't quite give it a 4 because
it wasn't that impressionable for me, still.

2nd: 2.5, 1, 2 _total: 4.5_
The weakest of all 6, i thought.

3rd: 3, 3 _total: 6_
Only two movements for this one? Didn't quite like the way they played the 
famous 1st movement, but since i've heard it before i'm sure i could see myself giving 
it a 4 off some other interpretation. I can also see myself giving the allegro better than
3 in the same manner, but for this performance i just thought it was a good listen.

4th: 3.5, 3, 2 _total: 6.5_
I think the adagio of the 1st beats out the allegro of the 4th.

5th: 3, 2, 3.5 _total: 6.5_
The presto of the 5th is better than the allegro of the 4th, but not quite as good as the
adagio of the first.

6th: 2, 3, 2 _total:5_

My final ranking
*1*
*5*
*4*
*3*
*6*
*2*

Overall, a pretty uninspired performance from this group. I got the feeling they were playing faster then
they should've been on almost everything. The only movement i could say i really enjoyed listening to 
was the adagio of the 1st. I could see these rankings change dramatically off other recordings, but this is my
story for now and i'm sticking with it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

^^^
Now we see the Beethofan name justified.

Same system (roughly - I will average the movements):

1st: 3,2,4,3 (12/4 - 3)

2nd: 4.5 (with a non-HIP trumpet, otherwise 2.5), 3, 3 (10.5/3 - 3.5)

3rd: 5, 4 (9/2 - 4.5)

4th: 4.5, 2.5, 3 (10/3 - 3.333333333333333333333333333333)

5th: 4.5, 2, 3.5 (10/3 - 3.333333333333333333333333333333)

6th: 1.5, 2.5, 4 (8/3 - 2.6666666666666666666666666666666)

I had thought the 6th was awful until I remembered the last movement. I just cannot get the first movement. And HIPness only redeems it so far.

The 2nd did better than I thought because it's got the only slow movement I actually like for its own sake. I'm not a big fan of Bach slow movements.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The 1st movement of the 6th is my absolute fave!

I love the two violas in a very tight canon against the hypnotic pulsing bass, with periodic interruptions of truly joyful, divine counterpoint!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> The 1st movement of the 6th is my absolute fave!
> 
> I love the two violas in a very tight canon against the hypnotic pulsing bass, with periodic interruptions of truly joyful, divine counterpoint!


Amazing video! You have gone a significant way in changing my opinion of the concerto!


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Ramako said:


> ^^^
> Now we see the Beethofan name justified.


Hah? Explain.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

BeethoFan said:


> Hah? Explain.


Someone was moaning at you on a Beethoven thread for not putting all 5s down. The numbers were in general much higher than here - showing you like Beethoven a lot. Hence justification.


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

Ramako said:


> Someone was moaning at you on a Beethoven thread for not putting all 5s down. The numbers were in general much higher than here - showing you like Beethoven a lot. Hence justification.


Erm... i find your comment a little weird, but ok. Let's move on.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ramako said:


> Amazing video! You have gone a significant way in changing my opinion of the concerto!


Today, a Brandenburg concerto, tomorrow: The Ring Cycle!


----------

